# My first 'Road closed' cheat



## Matthew_T (6 Mar 2012)

I usually try to keep to the diversions but on this occassion, it would have been a bit of hassle to follow it.
I went down a road which was signed to be closed. When I went around a right hand corner, the road surface deteriorated and was very bumpy (I know the road). There was a digger in the middle of the road with a fence around it. However, the foot path was clear. So I jumped off the bike and used it. I then got back on the bike and continued on my ride.

I was quite proud of cutting a big size out of the diversion.


----------



## Holdsworth (6 Mar 2012)

I know the feeling, a few times I have cycled past "road closed" signs to find myself able to find my way around whatever (usually minor) obstruction are in the road. One time I went across a canal bridge which was closed for renovation and the one bloke on site had no problems with just me coming across. It saved a sizeable detour on a 70 mile ride I was undertaking.


----------



## potsy (6 Mar 2012)

Time for these pics again


----------



## CopperCyclist (6 Mar 2012)

I once went through a road closed sign, and travelled for about half a mile along a perfectly empty road. I then came to the point where the motorway bridge had been completely removed and had to turn back!


----------



## mcshroom (6 Mar 2012)

There was a bridge round the corner from me that was shut for two months to fix it after the floods. It was nice to be able to jump off and walk along the pedestrian footpath instead of taking a rather lengthy diversion.


----------



## doctornige (6 Mar 2012)

The greatest pleasure off the bike in this vein is seeing a Police Road Closed sign on Long Hill in Buxton signifying end-of-the-world quantities of snow, and taking the 'alternate route', which is off-road over the Roman Road above Long Hill ... in feet of snow ... in a Range Rover ... with a James Bond movie in the DVD Player. God Save The Queen.


----------



## Bigsharn (7 Mar 2012)

My first (though not the same):


Skip to 1:08. Saved me a 3/4 mile detour


----------



## screenman (7 Mar 2012)

Where is your camera mounted?


----------



## GrasB (7 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> Time for these pics again
> View attachment 7599
> View attachment 7600


You couldn't do it properly with the bike over your shoulder?


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Mar 2012)

screenman said:


> Where is your camera mounted?


 Oh his helmet?


----------



## screenman (7 Mar 2012)

In that case I did not see many if any life savers.


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2012)

Do camera wearers not do life savers?


----------



## Bigsharn (10 Mar 2012)

screenman said:


> Where is your camera mounted?





screenman said:


> In that case I did not see many if any life savers.


 
On my head, and I counted 16 in a space of 0.4 miles, in non-moving traffic. How many do you want me to do?


----------



## Red Light (10 Mar 2012)

I did the ignore the signs to find the road gone gig once. But as I was surveying the scene one of the workmen spotted me and came and escorted me through the site to the other side while all his mates stopped work to watch.


----------



## screenman (10 Mar 2012)

They do not show up on the film as I see it, maybe it is the very slight turn of the head that happens a few times. See you got scalped, I am suprised somebody has not claimed and posted it.


----------

